# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه میخوامممممممم

## zahra-a

یه برنامه ریزی خوب روزانه میخوام

با کلی مشاور صحبت کردم
دفتر برنامه قلمچی رو هم گرفتم
ولی تاثیر نداشت


سال دومم
یکی کمکم کنه

من یه برنامه خووووووب میخواممممم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

من که تو برنامه روزانه خودم موندم ...

ولی اگه کسی بخواد یه برنامه بهت بده گمونم باید درسایی که توی طول هفته داری رو بنویسی !!! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بهتره بری فوت و فن برنامه ریزی رو یاد بگیری بعد بشینی واسه خودت برنامه بریزی

----------


## 19behnma91

فارغ التحصیلی یا دانش اموز ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> فارغ التحصیلی یا دانش اموز ؟


میگه که دومم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohammad hasan

*سلام 
به نظر من خودت واسه خودت با  توجه قابلیت ها و توانایی های خودت برنامه بریز 

*

----------


## mahsa100

از الان یه برنامه تا 2 ماه مونده به کنکور بریز که همه درس ها رو بخونی
هر دو هفته یکبار هم مرور بزار که مطالب یادت نره 
برنامه هفتگی برا خودت درست کن و حجم برنامه هفتگی رو جوری بین روزای هفته تقسیم کن که هم تست بزنی و هم مطالب رو بخونی و هر روز زیست و شیمی رو بخونی و  درسای دیگه رو یک روز در میون تقسیم کنی و بخونی
برنامه ات باید جوری باشه که قابل اجرا باشه یعنی وقت ناهار و شام و استراحت رو داشته باشه
هر یک ساعت و ربع که درس میخونی 15 یا 10 دقیقه استراحت کن که ذهنت خسته نشه
حتما هفته ای 4 یا 5 ساعت تفریح کن و تو زمان تفریحت اصلا به درس فکر نکن 
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> از الان یه برنامه تا 2 ماه مونده به کنکور بریز که همه درس ها رو بخونی
> هر دو هفته یکبار هم مرور بزار که مطالب یادت نره 
> برنامه هفتگی برا خودت درست کن و حجم برنامه هفتگی رو جوری بین روزای هفته تقسیم کن که هم تست بزنی و هم مطالب رو بخونی و هر روز زیست و شیمی رو بخونی و  درسای دیگه رو یک روز در میون تقسیم کنی و بخونی
> برنامه ات باید جوری باشه که قابل اجرا باشه یعنی وقت ناهار و شام و استراحت رو داشته باشه
> هر یک ساعت و ربع که درس میخونی 15 یا 10 دقیقه استراحت کن که ذهنت خسته نشه
> حتما هفته ای 4 یا 5 ساعت تفریح کن و تو زمان تفریحت اصلا به درس فکر نکن 
> امیدوارم موفق باشی


کنکوری نیست ... سال دومه ... نوشته که !!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zahra-a

اخه من برنامه روزانه میخوام

نمی تونم برنامه بریزم از اول سال شاید کلی برنامه ریختم ولی هیچکدوم خوب نبود
هیچ کی نمیتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 19behnma91

> میگه که دومم


خب ندیدم خخخخخ
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 19behnma91

خب دوست عزیز باید برنامه ی مدرسه رو بدی ببینیم چه شکلیه بعد ... من برنامه ای که برا خودم نوشتم واقعا راضیم ازش همشم دارم مو به مو اجرا میکنم

----------


## AmirAria

شاید شما هم مثل همه برنامه ریزی فقط برای آینده انجام میدید بدون توجه به گذشته .
به نکته های زیرتوجه کنید : 
1. برنامه رو با توجه به توانایی هاتون بریزید.
2.برنامه باید در راستای تدریس دبیر و برنامه مدرسه شما باشه و باهاش در تضاد نباشه .
3.باید درس هایی که در اون ضعیف هستید تکرار بیشتری در برنامه داشته باشه و درس هایی که قوی هستید هم بهش کم توجهی نشه .
4.برناه شما باید هدف داشته باشه ، هدف کوتا مدت ، و بلند مدت ، هدف کوتا مدت میتونه رسیدن به سرفصل های یک آزمون باشه و هدف بلند مدت کسب نمرات خوب در امتحانات پایانی مدرسه .
5.برنامه باید تغییر پذیر و خاصیت تحرک داشته باشه . ممکنه نیاز بشه که درسی رو بیشتر مطالعه کنید برای امتحانات کلاسی که دبیر در طول هفته مشخص میکنه .
6.تا چند هفته صرفا باید ثبت فعالیت داشته باشید تا میزان توانی که دارید و نقاط ضعف و قوتت خودتون رو مشخص کنید .
7.نتیجه فعالیتتون رو حتما ثبت کنید ( نمره خوب کلاسی یا تراز خوبی که کسب میکنید ) تا برای ادامه دادن برنامه تون انرژی بگیرید .یا نقاط ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید

----------


## wonder

ببینید شماالان سال دومید پس هنوز وقت زیادی دارید بهترین کار الان آزمون وخطاست تابه برنامه ایده آلتون برسید 
من بهتون پیشنهاد میدم شما روزانه درسای تخصصیتونو بخونینبرحسب تواناییتون مثلا فیزیک روزانه اگه نیم ساعت براش وقت بذارین چون فقط سال دومه هم میتونید تست بزنید وهم بخونید خصوصا دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک باتمرین مداومه که بهترمیشید 
برابقیه هفته ودرکل برنامه ریزیه هفتگی چندتا راهکار هست 
یکیش مشاوره است که ازنظرمن تادم خودش نخواد تاثیری نداره 
یکیش کتابای مشاوره است که خوب برای یه گروه عامه تعریف میشه وممکنه بعضی ازنیازاتون روپوشش نده 
واخرین وبهترین راه که خودمم باهاش نتیجه میگیرم شما میتونید چن نمونه ازدفترای برنامه ریزئو دانلود کنین ویه دفتر بردارید وخودتون متناسب باتواناییتون و چیزایی که میخواین تحت پوشش قرار بدین روباالگو گیری ازاون دفترای برنامه ریزی بسازید ممکنه این برنامه ریزیه شما کامل نباشه و یانقص هایی داشته باشه که درطول زمان باپیشروی دستتون میاد کنارش یادداشت کنین وبرای جدول برنامه ریزیه بعدیتون اونارو رعایت کنین 
مهم ترین بحث توبرنامه ریزی اینه که اون برنامه اجرا بشه اگه شماروبرنامتون بمونین طی 3 الی 5هفته به برنامه ایده آاتون میرسید به قول دوستی ماهممون میدونیم راه موفقیت چیه فقط باید همت کنیم و دراون راه قدم بذاریم 
باارزوی موفقیت

----------


## zahra-a

خب ببین من 3شنبه ها ادبیات فیزیک و ریاضی دارم

روز قبلش ینی 2شنبه اصن نمیرسم همه رو کار کنم خود ادبیات کلی وقت گیره
من باید برنامم مثلا واسه دوشنبه چ مدلی باشه؟؟

----------


## zahra-a

> ببینید شماالان سال دومید پس هنوز وقت زیادی دارید بهترین کار الان آزمون وخطاست تابه برنامه ایده آلتون برسید 
> من بهتون پیشنهاد میدم شما روزانه درسای تخصصیتونو بخونینبرحسب تواناییتون مثلا فیزیک روزانه اگه نیم ساعت براش وقت بذارین چون فقط سال دومه هم میتونید تست بزنید وهم بخونید خصوصا دروسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک باتمرین مداومه که بهترمیشید 
> برابقیه هفته ودرکل برنامه ریزیه هفتگی چندتا راهکار هست 
> یکیش مشاوره است که ازنظرمن تادم خودش نخواد تاثیری نداره 
> یکیش کتابای مشاوره است که خوب برای یه گروه عامه تعریف میشه وممکنه بعضی ازنیازاتون روپوشش نده 
> واخرین وبهترین راه که خودمم باهاش نتیجه میگیرم شما میتونید چن نمونه ازدفترای برنامه ریزئو دانلود کنین ویه دفتر بردارید وخودتون متناسب باتواناییتون و چیزایی که میخواین تحت پوشش قرار بدین روباالگو گیری ازاون دفترای برنامه ریزی بسازید ممکنه این برنامه ریزیه شما کامل نباشه و یانقص هایی داشته باشه که درطول زمان باپیشروی دستتون میاد کنارش یادداشت کنین وبرای جدول برنامه ریزیه بعدیتون اونارو رعایت کنین 
> مهم ترین بحث توبرنامه ریزی اینه که اون برنامه اجرا بشه اگه شماروبرنامتون بمونین طی 3 الی 5هفته به برنامه ایده آاتون میرسید به قول دوستی ماهممون میدونیم راه موفقیت چیه فقط باید همت کنیم و دراون راه قدم بذاریم 
> باارزوی موفقیت


کدوم سایتا جدول برنامه ریزیشون خوبه
میشه معرفی کنین

----------


## broslee

من سال چهارمم برنامه ندارم.

به نظرتون قرمز خوبه یا قهوه ای ؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(رنگ خاکی که قراره سرم بریزم رو میگم)

----------


## zahra-a

> من سال چهارمم برنامه ندارم.
> 
> به نظرتون قرمز خوبه یا قهوه ای ؟
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


فک نمیکنم رنگش زیاد مهم باشه

----------


## broslee

> فک نمیکنم رنگش زیاد مهم باشه


بعد امتحانا ایشالا برنامه ریزی بلند مدت میکنم.

برنامه هفتگی رو زیاد دوست ندارم.یک نفر رتبه دار هم میگفت این جوری درس خوندم.(برنامه ریزی روزانه+بودجه بندی آزمون)

----------


## 19behnma91

> خب ببین من 3شنبه ها ادبیات فیزیک و ریاضی دارم
> 
> روز قبلش ینی 2شنبه اصن نمیرسم همه رو کار کنم خود ادبیات کلی وقت گیره
> من باید برنامم مثلا واسه دوشنبه چ مدلی باشه؟؟


شما که سه شنبه ها ادبیات و ریاضی و فیزیک داری بعد از اینکه اومدی خونه تو سه تایم همون ادبیات و ریاضی و فیزیک رو تثبیت میکنی به طور کاملا مفهومی و عمیق ... جمعه برا هر کدوم یه مرور نیم ساعته و دوشنبه ی هفته ی بعدش یه مرور کوتاه باعث میشه با امادگی کامل بری سرجلسه

----------


## zahra-a

> شما که سه شنبه ها ادبیات و ریاضی و فیزیک داری بعد از اینکه اومدی خونه تو سه تایم همون ادبیات و ریاضی و فیزیک رو تثبیت میکنی به طور کاملا مفهومی و عمیق ... جمعه برا هر کدوم یه مرور نیم ساعته و دوشنبه ی هفته ی بعدش یه مرور کوتاه باعث میشه با امادگی کامل بری سرجلسه


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ali.N

> یه برنامه ریزی خوب روزانه میخوام
> 
> با کلی مشاور صحبت کردم
> دفتر برنامه قلمچی رو هم گرفتم
> ولی تاثیر نداشت
> 
> 
> سال دومم
> یکی کمکم کنه
> ...


سلام
به یک مشاور کارکشته مراجعه کن
دکتر افشار تو انجمن هست

----------


## Ritalin

> یه برنامه ریزی خوب روزانه میخوام
> 
> با کلی مشاور صحبت کردم
> دفتر برنامه قلمچی رو هم گرفتم
> ولی تاثیر نداشت
> 
> 
> سال دومم
> یکی کمکم کنه
> ...


تایپیک های برنامه ریزی بخون
مهم تر از برنامه، اجراش که اراده میخواد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## R E Z A

> یه برنامه ریزی خوب روزانه میخوام
> 
> با کلی مشاور صحبت کردم
> دفتر برنامه قلمچی رو هم گرفتم
> ولی تاثیر نداشت
> 
> 
> سال دومم
> یکی کمکم کنه
> ...


از پستهای استاد افشار استفاده کن اصول رو بخون خودت بنویس

----------

